# My pygmy goats r 2 weeks old



## rissy31 (May 21, 2013)

I just got 2 week old Pygmy goats yesterday and they both have runny noses and the one is sneezing also the one wont drink its milk from a bottle?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats on your new babies...is the snotty nose clear? Any temp? How much do they weigh and how much are they eating? what s being fed? Hows the poop? When A baby goes off milk its usually due to too much milk to digest causing toxcity


----------



## rissy31 (May 21, 2013)

Ummmm!!! Lol good question I'm feeding 32 oz milk a day 3 10 oz feedings they are also eating some molasses and a mix for goats.. There poop is Like liquid yellow Ish! Mind you the had a 2 hr truck ride to get to there new place and I've only had them since 2 pm yesterday so ??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..stress can set them off as well...sounds like milk scours..two weeks is too young to eat grain...too much molasses also can cause the runs. I would pull them off milk for 12-24 hours and give a good quality electrolyte with a pinch of baking soda..no feed...weigh them and multiply that by 16 to get their weight in Oz...then multiply that by 10% to see how much milk they need per day..divide that into four feedings..give them this much electros until poop is firm..then reintroduce milk..If you do not have access to goats milk feed them whole cows milk ..its easier to digest than replacer...also give a pea size of probio paste and b complex . I would also give C D antitoxin, 3 cc sub q..milk sitting in the tummy can become toxic


----------



## rissy31 (May 21, 2013)

I was told to watch for bloating and I have mannaged to get him (Burt) to eat and is looking much more happy and content but still runny poop and noses the other one (Ernie) is eating really well and full of energy.. Creep feed w molasses is what I'm feeding also have water as I don't want them denigrated was what I was told to do also was told if in 24 hrs to give them pills for to stop the poops?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

As cruel as it sounds to take them off milk for the day, it's really best if they have runny poops...helps take the stress of digestion off of the body and focus on healing the gut. If they're 2 week old pygmies my guess is that they are around 8 pounds tops? 32 oz sounds like an awful lot for the little guys to me. They are also a little young for creep feeding grain, and that's probably what set off the diarrhea along with being over-fed. As long as it isn't watery poop and they aren't getting dehydrated, sometimes it's best to take them off all feed and let it run it's course, only feeding electrolytes. Were their noses runny when you picked them up?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

..its hard when you have a lot of advice that differ from eachother...all we can do is decide for ourselves what is best...runny poop is a sign the tummy is off..either the feed, too much milk or both combined with stress..and as stated..if he is doing well other than runny poop then letting it run its course is ok as long as he is hydrated...but if he is off milk, back hunched, tail tucked and not playful then you need to be more aggressive in his treatment...as stated above..no milk, no feed, electros, cd antitoxin, probios..ect...


----------



## rissy31 (May 21, 2013)

Sad day today just lost one of my Pygmy goats :'( horrible feeling even though I only had it sense monday


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry... hows your other little one doing?


----------



## JessicaAshlee (May 23, 2013)

rissy31 said:


> Sad day today just lost one of my Pygmy goats :'( horrible feeling even though I only had it sense monday


I'm sorry for your loss that's awful


----------

